# How to keep all your excess stereo & video cables tidy?



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello
As I often run hd video and very often flac music by cable from my laptop. I always seem to have a few extra meters of many different types of cables that I just kind of spool up behind my stereo stand when not in use. Does anyone of a easy way to roll up the excess cable without to much hassle. Something that is quick, easy & neat.
Cheers
Pieeyed


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I use tie-wraps/cable ties, course they are not very convenient if you need to pull the cables out often. 
For you, I'd suggest something like these velcro cable ties.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

If the problem is that you have too many different cables cluttering up the area behind your stereo then you could a spiral wrapping cable raceway. It would wrap all of your cables up into a single bundle and allow you to minimize the clutter. 
Or if you just have cables that are too long, you could loop them up and use velcro straps to use up the extra length. 

There's also the option of using something like a D-Ring panel, and then just loop the cable back and forth between the posts on it.


----------



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. Yes the velcro straps of which I have a few work okay. I was just hoping that there might be a magic solution on the market that I had not come across.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't think there is a magic solution out there, maybe someone else knows of something.
You could also have a look at Rip-Tie, they have a number of options including velcro, buckles and snaps.


----------



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

I know that it will be hard to get rid of all cables. But at the moment you can not get top sound without using cable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know if this helps but I use a couple of these cable raceways and it keeps everything nice and neat.

http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-AD3X...d=undefined&sr=1-26&keywords=cable+management


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

pieeyed said:


> Hello
> As I often run hd video and very often flac music by cable from my laptop. I always seem to have a few extra meters of many different types of cables that I just kind of spool up behind my stereo stand when not in use. Does anyone of a easy way to roll up the excess cable without to much hassle. Something that is quick, easy & neat.
> Cheers
> Pieeyed


Try split-loom tubing, a.k.a. wire loom.
http://www.cableorganizer.com/wire-loom/


----------



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

Glen. I have used something similar to split loom before on computer cables and they work very well. In my application they may not work as well. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

Yep been using simple velcro ties myself. Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

So leaving them dangling out of speaker ports is a bad idea? :rolleyesno:


----------



## pieeyed (Jul 15, 2014)

I am sure that leaving them dangling out of speaker ports would effect the bass on your speakers.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sometimes it takes a while to figure out they've been ejected after playing the 1812 Overture at realistic levels :rofl:

Sorry, it was meant as a joke. :rofl2:


----------

